
Ask HN: Effective treatments for anxiety caused by social isolation? - arikr
I feel more anxious and less happy now, and I believe it&#x27;s mostly because I&#x27;ve gone from many hours per week of in person high quality social time to very few.<p>What solutions exist?<p>Zoom hangs don&#x27;t seem to have the same effect for me.
======
cbt_and_things
Anxiety
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anxiety](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anxiety)

Anxiety disorder
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anxiety_disorder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anxiety_disorder)

Anxiety disorder > Treatment
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anxiety_disorder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anxiety_disorder)

~~~
cbt_and_things
Diet, Exercise

Coping strategies
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coping](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coping)

Defence Mechanisms > Mature
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defence_mechanism#Level_4:_mat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defence_mechanism#Level_4:_mature)

Journaling problems and solutions

CBT: Cognitive Behavioral Therapy
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_behavioral_therapy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_behavioral_therapy)

~~~
cbt_and_things
There's a transcript PDF and also an audiobook version of this online course:

"Cognitive Behavioral Therapy: Techniques for Retraining Your Brain"
[https://www.thegreatcourses.com/courses/cognitive-
behavioral...](https://www.thegreatcourses.com/courses/cognitive-behavioral-
therapy-techniques-for-retraining-your-brain.html)

> _CBT illuminates the links between thoughts, emotions, behaviors, and
> physical health and uses those connections to develop concrete plans for
> self-improvement. Built on a solid foundation of neurological and behavioral
> research, CBT is not simply about treating mental illness. It is an approach
> almost anyone can use for promoting greater mental health and improving
> quality of life._

------
brudgers
"Treatment" implies a clinical intervention and suggests talking with a mental
health professional might be a reasonable option if things are at that kind of
point. If they are, just go ahead and call if it's getting serious. Good luck.

